# Hooded Merganser



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thresh...I'm not very 'duck smart', but I thought merganser's had a long snout to root out the bugs through mud and stuff....

That is really a 'cool' pic. Thresh.... 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks .45! I don't claim much knowledge about ducks myself, but I do believe the hooded merganzer is a diving duck that eats mostly fish, crayfish, and probably certain aquatic insects. Definitely has a nice mowhawk though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that the one that was hanging out on the Kaysville ponds?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

An excellent mohawk !! Neat colors...still a very good picture, everwhat it is.... 

You're probably right though...you drive a Chevy !!.. 8)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

This one was out near Farmington Bay.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great pic. I could never get that close to one!!! I have activly tried to bag one of these and all though I've been close, they always get away!! O*-- :evil:


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice capture. I like that bottom shot! Great colors and reflections in the water. Hoodies are hard ones to shoot because of the strong contrast in the black and white. And the fact that it is a wild bird, makes it that much better. Nice image.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 2nd pic is just about the best I've seen of Hooded Merganser!


----------

